# Simple Green for cleaning bikes?



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

It works on my bike....Does it do anything to the frame or cosmetics? I don't let it get anywhere near the internals of my fork, brakes, etc.... I've heard of bike shops using it? What other cleaners do you guys recommend?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

I've used it for years, both in the shop, and on my personal bikes. Haven't seen any adverse affects come from it.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

MattP. said:


> I've used it for years, both in the shop, and on my personal bikes. Haven't seen any adverse affects come from it.


cool...thanks matt


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

water it down though. I rember a thread where people where soaking their chains in it and they were breaking. That said I use it watered down to vcean ,my bike and have not had any issues.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

It seems to only be a problem if you soak stuff in it or leave it on too long.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been a fan of simple green for years, it works great as a degreaser and it's cheap but I've recently been converted to this stuff Finish Line bike wash. This stuff is AMAZING at getting dirt off.:thumbsup: It's all I used now.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Simple Green used straight can etch soft metals(aluminum, magnesium) so spray it on, let it set for 5-10 minutes. Scrub it down and wash it off thoroughly.
Been washing my dirt bike to shiny newness for years.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Nothing like the smell of Simple Green.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

I have taken apart alota freehub bodies that were full of rusty-nastyness that just reaked of simple green. It will penitrate the rear hub bearings when it gets like this. Hub ruined. Other than that I guess it is OK. I wouldnt use it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I am more of a fan of just wiping a bike down with a wet rag....if the bike is covered in mud then a hose (not spraying by hubs, headset or cranks)

If you really need to clean a bike then tear it down, clean then rebuild it


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Simple green smells good, and is environmentally friendly so when I wash my bike on the lawn, it doesn't kill the grass.

It's good stuff. I've never soaked anything in it for longer than an hour though.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Spray it all over your brakes. 
It'll make nice noises.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I only use spray cleaners on my tires and downtube. I lightly spray the entire bike with water and then wipe clean. Its a lot easier on pivots and parts that need to keep their grease. I wash my bike after almost every ride and I ride 3-5 times a week in the summer.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Agreed with SMT and Kanter!
Spray lightly and wipe it down, I use an alcohol rag on rims and spokes and then WD 40 a rag and wipe frame. Its ano and looks shiny new + crap doesnt stick to it. If its Powder coat or paint on the frame use finesse it II or hand glaze by 3m its for Auto polishing. A little pricy but takes surface scratches etc out really well and alot better thant hte kragen/schucks/als auto supply places. Used to do custom fiberglass enclosures and paint at my shop in Vegas and the stuff is :thumbsup:


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

id call it a excellent degreaser and a piss poor bike wash. i soak chains and other tight tolerance or very dirty parts in straight simple green for up to 24 hours then hang dry or rinse with warm water and air dry without issue. depends on the situation and part. anything with seals gets a spray job and immediately rinsed.

at the shop, ill spray a 50/50 water/simple green mix on the dirty bits of a assembled bike but rinse it off thoroughly within 5 min. ive seen it dull anno if left on too long. the finish line bike wash works well for standard cleaning too but lacks the punch on the filthy stuff. pedros bike lust is a great spot cleaner and polish for painted bits.

as mentioned before, keep everything off rotors, rims and pads then clean accordingly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Simple green ruins suspension bearings. After about 3 months of using SG, I noticed my frame making weird noises when I compress the suspension, turned out the bearings were seized up. Had to replace them (upgraded to Enduro MAX bearings). I'm staying away from that stuff for now. Dry brushing or just using degreaser and a light spray down.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

its a degreaser phil. bearings are filled with grease and seals only seal so well. dont do that. mmmm-kay?


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

its only good for degreasing a dirty chain 
spray it on brush it with a toothbrush and hose it off
use mild dish soap for the rest


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*simple green*

Simple green works very well as a spray on cleaner you just need to dilute it to about 10 ounces of water for every ounce of simple green. Spray it on you bike using a spray bottle let sit for 5 min and rinse of with a low pressure hose. At a ten to one ratio simple green is not strong enough to act as a full on degreaser but is perfect for removing mud and dirt. I live on the east coast and ride in muddy conditions at least half the year and this method has worked for me for years.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Dilute generously and don't let it soak.

Do a search - it corrodes aluminum. There is a reason why the US Armed Forces prohibit its use. Your bike isn't $15m airplane, but still...


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

i only do a quick spray on chain and cassette... everything else i just wipe off, then rinse softly... i do this mainly cause i hate tearing my bike a part.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

thecrackerasscracker said:


> its only good for degreasing a dirty chain
> spray it on brush it with a toothbrush and hose it off
> use mild dish soap for the rest


^This^ Then wipe down the clean frame with furniture polish if you want a shine. Dirt and dust won't stick and will rinses right off. I use lemon pledge. WD40 leaves a shine, along with an oily residue.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

GregoryStephens said:


> First of all, you must find several additional elements to make sure that the bike was cleaned correctly. After the process of it is completed, you can decide, if you do it on your own. Or just ask any professional to help you. Because the results will be really different.


Spam bots are upping their game! At least that one was (weirdly) about bikes.


----------

